# Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de



## Dok (23. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne ein neues Projekt oder besser gesagt einen neuen Service starten. Ich bin aber auf die Hilfe von euch angewiesen. Das ganze lässt ich in 3 Phasen einteilen.

Im Hintergrund steht das Ziel eine Datenbank zu schaffen aus der man entnehmen kann, wann, wo, mit was man welchen Fisch gefangen hat. (Das soll KEINE Hitparade werden!!!).

In der ersten Phase können alle mitmachen und Ideen einbringen, wie so was aufzubauen ist, welche Daten man erfassen muß und welche sollte usw.

In der zweiten Phase benötige ich ein paar Leute die mit mir zusammen die Software erstellen. Hierzu wären natürlich Leute die php und html können von Vorteil, aber auch User die uns möglichst genau auf fehler hinwiesen können.

In der dritten Phase sind wieder alle dabei um den Praxistest zu fahren.

Ich bin auch eure Meinungen und Vorschläge gespannt!


----------



## JanS (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Huhu du da 

ich bin Fachinformatiker Fachr. Anwendungsentwicklung und habe hauptsächlich mit php  und mysql zu tun .... ich würde mich freiwillig anbieten ein bischen (mehr) mitzuhelfen ... musst mich einfach mal kontaktieren ...

jan@c0ding.de <--- 0 = null 

mfg
Jan


----------



## anglertours (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

ist ne super idee,dann brauchen wir nicht immer neue treads zu öffnen,gelle


----------



## Achim_68 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Geile Idee......ich helfe da wo ich gebraucht werde....also Kaffemachen, Brötchen schmieren, Bier vom Kiosk holen, etc!!!   Spass beiseite, testen helfe ich Euch natürlich gern - kein Thema!!!

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage:
Wie genau sollen die Angaben werden??? Reicht es zu schreiben in Monheim am Rhein oder soll es heissen in Monheim am Rhein zwischen Rheinkilometer xxx und Rheinkilometer xxx auf der zweiten Buhne ca 3,5 Meter Richtung Shellanleger??? Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die anderen Angaben!!


----------



## Locke (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Moin Moin,

find ich ne klasse Idee. Da wird sicherlich einiges zusammenkommen.

Allerdings möchte ich trotzdem nicht auf´n Bericht von dem Fänger verzichten , 
das macht das Board erst richtig lesenswert. Denn neben den sachlichen Information ist ein erlebnisorientierter Bericht weitaus spannender als ne "Tabelle".

Gruss Locke

Helfen???  Logisch, beschränkt sich allerdings auf Test´s im Sinne des DaU


----------



## NorbertF (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Hallo,

super Idee! Ich mach mal den Anfang mit ein paar Vorschlägen was rein soll.
Informatiker bin ich auch, aber php mach ich ganz selten, mehr C und Java, aber wenn nicht genug Coder da sind, dann krieg ich auch was hin. Einfach anfragen!

Ok, aber erst die Vorschläge:
- Fischart
- Gewicht
- Länge
- Köder
- Montage
- Gewässer
- Stelle (evtl. Beschreibung wie die Charakteristik da ist)
- Datum
- Uhrzeit
- Wetterbedingungen
- Kommentar des Fängers = Fangbericht
- Ein Foto

Das ist das was ich in meiner Datenbank drin hab (wenn ich mich recht erinnere von hier aus...)

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## til (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Ideen sammeln und DB-Design kann ich.
Wichtig wird auf jeden Fall sein, möglichst viele Umstände erfassen zu können und auch gewisse Dinge möglichst automatisch zu tun (also Mondphasen, aber auch z.B. die grossräumige wetterlage sollte nicht jeder selbst erfassen müssen). Was z.B. die (Spinn-) Köder angeht, von denen es ja auch tausende in verschiedenen Ausprägungen gibt, muss die Datenstruktur einerseits eine Sinnvolle klassifizierung ermöglichen, andererseits dem Benutzer eine einfache Eingabe (Zusammenstellen einer "köderbox?) ermöglichen. 
Nach meinen Praktischen Erfahrungen sind eben oft Details beim Angeln entscheidend, die man aus Fangbüchern auch nur bei detaillierter Eingabe rauslesen kann. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall beim Design ziemlich hoch zielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*



> Details beim Angeln entscheidend,


KAnn ich nur unterschreiben, finde es auch wichtig, so viel wie möglich Dteails automatisch zu erfassen.


----------



## JanS (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

kein Problem wird in php nicht so schwierig werden die informationen alle zu sammeln wenn jemand interesse hat das ich das mal machen (soll) kann darf wie auch immer solltet ihr mir aber eine Email schreiben damit dass dann nicht 2 leute machen und alles is doppelt 

bitte um info
JS


----------



## Dok (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Na das fängt ja gut an! :q

@ JanS
Wenn Du willst kannst Du dir ein paar gedanken machen und daten sammeln.
Als Sprache PHP als Datenbank mySQL der Rest ergibt sich! :q :q :q 
Ich habe außer der Idee noch gar nicht weiter unternommen, daher ist es egal wer den Anfang macht. Ich könnte einen Serverzugang (FTP) für alle anlegen die mitarbeiten wollen, so hätten dann alle Zugriff auf die Daten. Oder wie wollen wir das machen?


----------



## JanS (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

ich würde das in die Hand nehmen ... nen server kann ich zum testen ersteinmal stellen ... dann entwickel ich mal ein bischen stell das ganze dann vor und werde dann die anderen fragen ... wer mitarbeiten möchte schreibt mir ne email und dann kann ich die arbeit aufteilen bzw. verteilen oder wie auch immer ... was hilfreich wäre wenn alle anforderungen einmal hier festgehalten werden würden ... dann könnte ich die mal so umsetzen 

mfg
jan


----------



## KaulBarschKing (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Find ich gut !
Hab selber auchn virtuelles Fangbuch wo unter anderem auch windrichtung und wassertemperatur drin sind. Fänd ich toll wenn das klappen würde.

Is schon beeindruckend wieviel web-space dem AB zur Verfügung steht  #6 .

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## Jan J. (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Ich finde die Idee hervorragend. U.a. werden bei der mittlerweile beachtlichen Userzahl die statistischen Auswertungen sicher für uns alle aufschlußreich sein.  

@ Dok: Sprich doch mal mit Tom, vielleicht wäre ein Joint Venture mit seiner Fangbuch-Software denkbar, die sich hier an Board mittlerweile einer gewissen Beliebtheit erfreut.

Petri @all,
Jan


----------



## JanS (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

hmm also ich habe nun die Datenbank entwickelt und auch einige Tabellen angelegt ... nun kommt die oberfläche  ... installationsroutine is komplett 

@kaulbarschking: windrichtung und wassertemperatur habe ich aufgenommen 

mfg
JS


----------



## Rotauge (23. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

@JanS: Du bist ja pfeilschnell  #6 

Das ist prima, wenn das so gut anläuft. Ich selber halte mich bei diesem Projekt zurück, hab im Moment selber so einiges an "Projekten" laufen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Geier0815 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

@ JanS,

Hast Du irgendwo webspace, das man sich mal angucken kann, wie die Tabellen aufgebaut sind und vor allen Dingen, mit welchen Variablen Du arbeitest?


----------



## Dok (24. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Ich hätte auch gerne Zugriff darauf...


----------



## JanS (24. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

ich gebe euch montag den link habe mal wieder nur begrenzt inet am We ... dok dir schick ich dann ne email mit den zugangsdaten webserver + db  

mfg
Jan


ich werde nun nen bier trinken is gerade so schönes wetter in bremen


----------



## janxgeist (25. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Hallo Leute,
 das Projekt find ich gut! Da ich auch beruflich mit dem Thema zu tun habe (sysadmin) werde ich beisteuern was geht. 

 HTML, DB-Design, Oberflächengestaltung, Testen.

 Ich habe allerdings im internet schon einige Fangdatenbank-Leichen gefunden so daß es imho auch wichtig wäre zu studieren was dort falschgelaufen ist.

 Daß ein gut bedienbare Oberfläche mit vielen automatischen Eintragungen von Vorteil ist wurde schon gesagt, auf jeden Fall muss der Eintrag auch für die DAU's unter uns problemlos möglich sein, evtl. auch mit einem lokalen Client oder über Import von in Excel-Vorlagen  eingetragenen Daten, etc.

 Ich weiss ja nicht wie das ganze ausgelegt ist, aber evtl. könnte man den Datenbestand durch Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Fangdatenbanken erweitern.

 wie groß darf das ganze denn werden?

 mfG


----------



## JanS (25. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

hmm zur not stell ich nen server  dann isses egal 

mfg
jan *hard@work*


----------



## Dok (25. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Der Platz ist wirklich nicht das Problem, ich habe schon einen Account dafür angelegt. Es wäre sicher auch nicht falsch die Soft auf dem Server zu testen auf dem sie mal laufen soll. Außerdem dachte ich das wir auf die db vom Board zugreifen um die Authentifizierung zu machen, dann brauchen die Leute sich nicht doppelt anzumelden.

Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit eine Mondphasen-DB oder Wetter-DB online abzufragen? Um die Geografische Bestimmung vorzunehmen wäre eine Kopplung an das GEOmap denkbar.


----------



## Franky (25. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

*umfall*Goil!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was ist da mit Fangplätzen auf der "hohen See", sprich GPS Position in Grad - Dezimalminuten??? WÄRE es möglich, auch sowas mit zu erfassen, optional natürlich???


----------



## wildbootsman (26. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Super Idee:

Macht die Datenbank nicht zu kompliziert. Wenig Info's sollten reichen. Leider gehöre ich nicht der PHP-Fraktion sondern der JSP/Servlet-Fraktion an. Aber irgendwie kann ich ja auch unterstützen (Testen...).

Wildi


----------



## wildbootsman (26. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

@Franky

Die GPS-Datenbank gibt es schon, wird leider aber wenig gefüllt.

Wildi


----------



## Karstein (26. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Moinsen Martin und JanS,

genau DAS Thema hatten wir ja im Februar schon mal unter den Norwegen-Verrückten! (vielleicht kommt´s ja von unserem Berliner Gespräch, Dok?)

Unter

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=24682

hatten wir seinerzeit schon mal Anforderungen an die Rubrik "Sinnvolle Norge-Fisch-DB" zusammengetragen. Allerdings sind mir Punkte wie Mondphase und GPS-Koordination ein wenig zu detail-verliebt - zumal kaum ein Specimen-Jäger gerne zugeben mag, wo seine gelobte Fangstelle genau liegt. Viel mehr sollte uns die DB Auskunft über Fress- und Beißverhalten geben plus Köderwahl und Größenklassifizierung (DAS wäre auch eine interessante Auswertung, Länge zu Gewicht bei Laichzeit und unter normalen Bedingungen!!!).

Ohne Frage ein ehrgeizig feinstes Projekt für euch Programmierer - bin gerne für Anregungen und Tests dabei! Zumal wir etliche Fangdaten von guten Fischen für uns dokumentiert haben in einem Fangbuch.

Let´s do it with great success

Karsten


----------



## Therealherby (26. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Moin,

man muss das Feld "Ort" oder wie auch immer das heisst nicht als Pflichtfeld machen. Ausserdem muss man ja nicht den genauen quadratmeter angeben wo es war. Auch ist es denkbar 2-3 Felder zu machen "Ort" - "Gewaesser" - "Umgebung" (z.B. Staumauer, Besonderheiten halt etc.) So verraet ja niemand seinen Platz... und wenns eh keine Pflichtangaben sind kanns auch jeder fuer sich entscheiden.

Das war nur ein kurzer Gedankengang und kann gerne weiterverarbeitet werden.

Byebye und Gruss
Herby


----------



## JanS (26. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

hmm gewässer und sowas hab ich schoon drin gps daten noch nicht habe noch n bischen prob mit meinem serverchen aber morgen gibts ne version wo man mal son bischen testen kann ... bis dahin müsst ihr euch leider noch gedulden sorry 

mfg
jan


----------



## Dok (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

@ JanS

Wir brauchen ja nicht alles in eine Tabelle unterbringen. Wichtig wäre halt nur das wir jedem Eintrag per auto_increment eine eindeutige ID verpassen. Dann kann man auch im Nachhinein noch Erweiterungen und abfragen einbauen.


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

hmm ich habe 7 tabellen davon 5 über eine ID verknüpft nur leider läuft die install.php nicht auf meinem server (zur Zeit) da ich eine neue DB anlege aber er den doc.Root pfad nicht findet ... ich bin noch am basteln ... wie gesagt ne "ansichts" version kommt heute noch ... ne version in der auch daten gespeichert werden wohl morgen ... ich hoffe ich habe fast alles in der ersten DB Version bedacht ... local läuft die installationsroutine auch perfekt ;( 

naja ich teste das nomma eben ...

doc wenn du keine Angst vor nem Telefonat hast schick mir ma ne pm  mit deiner tele danke ...


----------



## Dok (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Mit der Install würde ich mich gar nicht lange aufhalten. Zur Not kann man doch einfach einen Dump einspielen....


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

hmm ja das kann man aber ähmZ ich habe das so gestrickt, das es 3 Textfiles gibt, die mit in die DB geschrieben werden. z.B.: Du willst eine Fischart auswählen dann kannst du das per scrolldown aussa db ... aber ich habe kein bock nun alle fischarten da einzutragen deshalb habe ich nentextfile in dem die drinstehen ... die textdatei kann dann der server admin (in dem falle du) eigenständig bearbeiten so dass man nichts anderes konfigurieren muss ...

egal ich bekomm das schon alles noch zum laufen 

mfg
Jan


----------



## leguan8 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

ich verstehe da zuwar nichts von was ihr da erzählt, aber ne gute idee ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

@Björn 
Du musst aber auch mithelfen, du musst nämlich die unangenehme Aufgabe übernehmen Fische zu fangen die dann eingetragen werden können :q


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

so nun ist ne "ich seh was" version online ...

diese ist noch nicht schön aber es sind wenigstens schonmal die felder drin (ohne gps bisher)

http://www.c0ding.de/anglerboard/


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

achso @ doc ich habe das nun auch mit der installroutine gelöst


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Sehr schön gemacht ! 
Ich würde das ganze nur noch etwas "vergrößern" 
so vielleicht? www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/fischdatenbank.jpg


----------



## KaulBarschKing (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Also ich find das sieht schon recht ordentlich aus  :m   !

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

super...aber!!!was is mit den schweizern und den ösis...wieder ned dabei...denkt doch globaler:m


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

doch die müssen kein Bundesland eingeben wenn sie ein land eingeben das ungleich Deutschland ist das kommt aber erst noch 

ich denk an euch 

mfg
Jan


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

mitm mozilla habe ich es natürlich noch nicht getestet ! aber das kommt auch noch


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

paaaaaaasst


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

@JanS 
nene mit dem Mozilla geht es natürlich auch ganz normal! Mit "vergrößern" meinte ich einfach die Schrift etwas größer machen wegen der besseren Lesbarkeit und dem Überblick  hab aber egen festegestellt dass es bei 1024x768 doch gut ist  ich sollt nicht immer so ne große Auflösung nehmen :q

Der AB Hintergrund würd auch schön passen,  aber das ist ja nur ne Kleinigekeit die das Layout betrifft.... vom Aufbau her ist es wirklich TOP !!!  #r  #r  #r  #r 

Hab unten mal 2 Bilder angehängt um den Vergleich der Hintergründe zu haben


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

joa kommt da ja noch hinter ...

ich bin ja noch lange nicht fertig wollt nur schonmal was zeigen damit nicht alle denken das ich son typ bin der sagt er macht das aber nix passiert 

also bis zum nächsten Update


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Jo is doch klar


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

nur für unseren franzal is ne neue version on ...


diesmal mit AB hintergrund 

mfg
Jan


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

:q :q :q

sehr schön


----------



## Therealherby (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Hallo,

@JanS WoW sieht schonmal echt cool aus!! Also echt stark das Ding.

Eine Erweiterung habe ich noch, ne autom. statistische Auswertung (extra Seite) waere supergenial!!

z.B. See - Fisch: Topköder + Monatge

etc. kann man ja auch alles prima mit SQL & PHP machen.

Byebye und gruss
Herby


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

danke 

joa ne statistik läst sich bestimmt machen ich schreib nur gerade meine sql querys damit die daten auch ordentlich gespeichert werden 

also noch etwas gedult )


----------



## til (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Bei den Ködern fänd ichs gut, wenn man auch Farbe und Grösse angeben könnte. Auch so Farben wie Firetiger bei Wobblern und Mepps Spinnergrössen.


----------



## til (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Und naja, Verein, Gastkarte und Tageskarte hat aus meiner Sicht da nix verloren, das interessiert mich in dem Zusammenhang (welcher Köder wann für welchen Fisch) überhaupt nicht.


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

ich dachte ja nur das dass interessierten gleich zeigt was sie an diesem gewässer benötigen  werden keine pflichfelder können also übersprungen werden )

hmm also ich sehe die angaben nur zu dem gewässer, der köder kommt dann ja noch ... also kann ich gerne noch einbaun kein ding ... dauert aber eben noch etwas schreibe wie gesagt gerade meine querys


----------



## til (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Für Köder muss man wohl einerseits Kategorien bilden, anderseits dann je nach Kategorie weiter Eigenschaften eingeben(Auswählen) können. Nicht ganz trivial, wenn man es schön denormalisiert machen will, aber für die spätere Auswertung ist das dann viel besser. Du brauchst ungefähr folgende Tabellen: Köderkategorie, Ködereigenschaft, Ködereigenschaften für Kategorie (Auflösung der n zu n Beziehung) und dann noch Werte für Eigenschaften (wo nicht einfache Zahlen reichen). Im Prinzip lässt sich das Muster noch generischer anwenden, wenn du den Begriff Köder durch "Umstand" ersetzt, Dann kannst du mit diesen Tabellen genausogut die Eingabe vom Wetter, die Gewässertypen und anderes Steuern. Eben ein echtes DB-design


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

das bringt mir aber auch nichts da du nichtma nen "Join" auf den meisten mysql dbs im inet machen darfst ... version zu alt  ... also ich bau auf jedenfall die ködersachen da ein und schau mal was ich noch automatisieren kann ... aber ersma muss ich nun mal eben weitermachen 

mfg
Jan


----------



## Paeda (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit eine Mondphasen-DB oder Wetter-DB online abzufragen?


Mondphasen kann man auch ausrechnen - ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## til (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Was soll das heissen, kein Join? Dann nimm eine Version wo du joinen kannst.
Also du kannst nicht 
select a.a
, b.b
from a, b
where b.nr = a.nr 
machen? Das soll ich glauben? (das ist ein Join. mehr brauchst du doch nicht oder?)


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

das geht  so schreib ich das ja gerade ....

PS:
was nicht geht ist bsp:

SELECT * FROM [TABELLE1],[TABELLE2] USING(ID);


----------



## JanS (27. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

achso das mit den mondphasen ... wenn mir jemand mal so ne rechenformel zusendet wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar ...

jan@c0ding.de

danke
Jan (der nun schlafen geht und morgen weitermacht .. nach der arbeit versteht sich *hust*)


----------



## janxgeist (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Hallo Leute,
 erstmal: Hut ab! für das was JanS hier in kürzester Zeit herbeizaubert!!

 man sieht da geht was.

 Ich habe noch ein paar Anmerkungen dazu die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.

 Grundsätzlich stimme ich JanS zu, sollte man so wenig wie möglich Pflichtfelder haben um Anfänger oder Gelegenheitsangler nicht zu frustrieren die z.B. kein Thermometer dabeihaben um die Wassertemperatur zu messen.

 Fischart, Länge, Gewässer und Datum würden ja grundsätzlich schon mal reichen.

 Die komplexeren Geschichten liessen sich z.B. mit einem Details ein/aus Button erstmal ausblenden um Neulinge nicht zu verschrecken. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, ich habe schon mehrere Anläufe hinter mir in andere Fangdatenbanken etwas einzutragen - aber es war mir schlicht zuviel Arbeit mit den ganzen dortigen Pflichtfeldern.

 1.




 Hier gibts nicht viel zu verbessern, lediglich für Länge und Gewicht könnte man ebenfalls Auswahlboxen mit gängigen Werten verwenden um die Eingabe so bequem wie möglich zu gestalten (wenige Maus-Tastaturwechsel)

 2.




 Zweifelsohne das schwierigste Kapitel. 
 wie stellt man sicher, daß das gleiche Gewässer nicht mehrfach unter verschiedenen Namen eingetragen wird wie z.B.
 Neckar Abschnitt 6
 Neckar Abschnitt VI 

 ?

 Wäre es nicht denkbar, daß man eine separate Maske gestaltet, in der der Angler entweder neue Gewässer/Gewässerabschnitte eintragen oder bestehende Gewässer zu seinem Portfolio hinzunehmen kann?  

 Dies würde die Vergleichbarkeit der eingetragenen Daten stark erhöhen, da nicht das gleiche Gewässer mehrmals unter verschiedenen Namen eingetragen wird. Ausserdem kann man dann ruhig jede Menge Detailfelder (benötiger Angelschein, Vereinsgewässer etc.) aufnehmen, da diese Arbeit ja nur einmal pro Gewässer erledigt werden muss.

 Im eigentlichen Fangtagebuch bräuchte er dann nur aus seinem Portfolio (seiner persönlichen Gewässerliste) eines auszuwählen bei dem er dann z.B. noch seinen Standort ergänzen kann etwa: 
 Gewässer: Neckar Abschnitt VI
 Standort: Ostufer 
 Flusskm: 123,4.  (natürlich nur bei Fliessgewässern)

 wenn im Fangtagebuch ein Gewässer ausgewählt wird sollten die bereits eingetragenen Standorte zusätzlich als Auswahl erscheinen um auch hier Mehrfachnennungen zu vermeiden.

 Evtl. sollte man auch den Zustand des Gewässers mitaufnehmen wie z.B.

  Niedrigwaser/normaler Wasserstand/Hochwasser 
  Klar/leichte Trübung/starke Trübung

 mit den Gewässerarten bin ich noch nicht ganz glücklich, z.B. ist der Rhein ein Fluss oder ein Strom? evtl. wäre eine Anlehnung an die Gewässerregionen sinnvoll (Forellenregion, Äschenregion etc. ) um auch hier wohldefinierte Begriffe zu verwenden.

 3.




 Das ist nun auch nicht ganz einfach, aber da es hier eh nur sehr wenige standardisierte Begriffe gibt (die Hakengröße wäre z.B. eine) halte ich die Lösung hier freie Texte einzugeben für sinnvoll, man kann sich in der Auswertung dann z.B. eine Liste mit allen verwendeten Ködern an diesem Standort anzeigen lassen.  Lediglich eine Kategorisierung wie etwa in  Grundangeln/Posenangeln/Spinnfischen/... würde sich anbieten.

 4.




 also wenn die Möglichkeit besteht das Wetter automatisch z.B. von einer Wetterdatenbank als Vorgabe einzuträgen wäre das ein echter Knaller!
 Allerdings wäre es gut die Angaben zu noch etwas zu differenzieren und auch hier Kategorien mit definierten inhalten zu verwenden. wie sie von den Wetterdatenbanken selbst verwendet werden. z.B. Temperatur in °Celsius.

 Zusätzlich kann der Angler dann z.B. noch Werte wie auflandiger/ablandiger Wind ergänzen.

 5. 




 Mir kommt gerade der Gedanke ob es sinnvoll wäre auch die gefangenen Fische in eine n:1 Relation mit den Fangberichten zu setzen, da man ja manchmal mehr als einen Fisch am Tag fängt (zumindest habe ich davon gehört  )  wäre es sinnvoll nicht für jedes Rotauge das komplette Formular ausfüllen zu müssen, auch auf den Bildern ist oft mehr als ein Fisch.

 6. 




 Die GPS Daten liessen sich ja am ehesten unter "Standort" einordnen.

 So nun wäre ich durch. Ich hoffe, daß ich niemanden mit meinem ausladenden Beitrag verschreckt oder verärgert habe! Ich möchte das Projekt unterstützen, und mache mir deshalb ziemlich viele Gedanken darüber - ich will die bereits geleistete Arbeit in keiner Weise abwerten!

 damit es aber nicht heisst ich könne nur meckern und würde nix tun will ich noch sagen, daß ich für jede Form der Arbeitsanweisung zu diesem Projekt offen bin!

 wenns also was zu tun gibt, her damit!


 mfG


----------



## JanS (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

ähmm das aber ma nen netter post  mit dem kann ich viel anfangen und werde viel davon umsetzen ... ich will mal eben alle daten speichern und wieder aufrufen können und dann setze ich ein teil von dem um wie "gewässer erfassen"  

so long
Jan


----------



## leguan8 (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## PetriHelix (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Hi,

bin zwar Softwareentwickler, habe aber derzeit zuviel zu tun und schaffe nebenher nicht allzuviel. 
Biete mich aber gerne als Beta-Tester an


----------



## JanS (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

hmm also die nächsten updates verschieben sich etwas sorry... ich plane so mit mitwoch ... dienstag habe ich abschlussprüfung da kann ich im moment leider ned fürs ab entwickeln ... aber mittwoch kommt was 

mfg
Jan


----------



## ruhrangler (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

also eines mal an euch alle von einem neuling hier :
ich bin it-elektroniker und freudig überrascht das es hier sehr professionell zugeht.
einige leute scheinen hier viel zeit und liebe reinzustecken, alles ist recht übersichtlich gestaltet, die themen zahlreich und alles wird sehr ausführlich beantwortet. die datenbank ist ne gute idee, werd ich im auge behalten (bin leider ein code legastheniker sonst würd ich helfen),
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WEITER SO MEINE HERREN  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanS (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

sóoo prüfungen sind vorbei nun kann ich dann mal weiter schreiben gibt heute nochn update 

mfg
Jan


----------



## Dok (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Wir sollten uns auch mal gedanken darüber machen ob wir das an die Memberkonten des Forums anbinden wollen.


----------



## Dok (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

@ JanS

man müsste die Auswahl Bundesland vom Land abhänig machen. Denn England und Hessen 
Gibt es schon einen Ansatz wie die Auswertung der Daten aussehen wird?


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Eine Anmerkung zur Position... Die setzt sich immer aus zwei Daten zusammen... Längengrad (N oder S) und Breitengrad (E oder W).... Momentan kann ich nur das eine oder das andere angeben.... Eine komplette und korrekte Position wäre
54° 08,2380' N / 011° 39,3710' E

Es fehlt also die Möglichkeit, den Quadranten einzugeben und das ganze nocheinmal komplett...


(PS: wer weiss, wo das ist??? )


----------



## hardliner (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Isset vielleicht ein Leuchtturm bei Kühlungsborn? :q


----------



## JanS (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Hallo @ all ...


also die auswertung mache ich gerade ... die Userdaten da müssen wir uns nochmal gedannken machen ...

lasst mich bitte einmal schritt 2 und 3 fertig machen nähmlich die verarbeitung von daten dann mache ich mich nochma an die gps daten ran dann werde ich ne schnittstelle zu dem board bauen etc. leider gestalltet sich das ganze doch schwieriger als erwartet aber ich bekomme das schon hin

*versprochen*

mfg
Jan


----------



## Fledi (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Obwohl ich nicht viel vom programmieren verstehe, habe ich alle Beiträge von Anfang bis Ende mit Interesse gelesen. 
Ich muß sagen; Respekt!!! 
Freue mich schon riesige, wenn die DB läuft und werde sicherlich auch das eine oder andere Fischchen eingeben.

Gruß Fledi


----------



## kanalbulle (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Neues Projekt bei Anglerboard.de*

Gibts hier schon Neuigkeiten ?


----------

